# Feeding Time!!



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I finally figured out how to use my video camera and transfer it online! So i figured i would show you a video of my Corydoras at feeding time! I just dropped in some algae wafers and they are going crazy for them! Well without further adue here is a CF production. P.s Photobucket kinda has blurry vid hosting so bear with me this is my first online move! Enjoy!
http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/the_master_16/?action=view&current=P4020176.flv


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

cool.i luv those hi fins


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

You know, I have alot of different fish, but the corys are definitely my favorite. They have a motor that never quits, and they are 24/7 eating machines. alot of bang for your fish buck.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

i agree with all of you! i love Corydoras so much (hence the name). I am a straight guy but i can still say, THEY ARE ADORABLE!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

very cool video. i love corys. i have 7 pandas, 3 albinos, and 5 peppered.


----------

